# Anyone using or heard of fusion labs ?



## 1sick (May 21, 2016)

Been on fusion labs comes in white bottles with 30 pills each 
Black label with logo and says fusion labs 

Pills as followed Winstrol is blue and pressed pill 
Anavar is yellow same sized pressed pill
And purple is trenboline or whatever it's spelled 

Taking all three daily with no real results but noticed some strength gains 

My guys Canadian based shipping to me but don't know if this shits legit


----------



## stonetag (May 21, 2016)

Do you hate your liver? Why is it that you are checking the lab after you have used the shit? Good luck is all I got to say!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2016)

Tren pills? Tren is an injectable. Is it methyltrienelone?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 21, 2016)

There are some who prefer taking Tren with no ester as an oral.  Some say the feeling is similar to cheque drops.  It would be very harsh on the liver...


----------



## Caballero (May 21, 2016)

This guy is slinging his brew on another board where I'm a member. Just another Canadian start up lab with zero reviews or bloods. I wouldn't gamble on them personally. GL


----------

